# Διαφημιστής με οίστρο...



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2008)

Από site εταιρείας κατασκευής μεταλλικών κλιμάκων:

_«Κλίμακες με κρυστάλλινους κάμπους.
Τα κιγκλιδώματα σκαλών με κρυστάλλινους κάμπους δίνουν τον χαρακτήρα της διαυγούς πολυτέλειας στον, πολλές φορές, ανώνυμο χαρακτήρα των κλιμακοστασίων. Το συντροφικό λαμπύρισμά τους στα ημιφωτισμένα κλιμακοστάσια, μοιάζει με την σπινθηροβόλα παρέα του κολιέ με τα διαμαντάκια, στον μπούστο μιας θελκτικής κυρίας.» _

και παρακάτω:

_«Πισίνες.
Το ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι συμπεριφέρεται στην πισίνα, όπως ο κύκνος στη λίμνη. Είναι στο στοιχείο του.»_

Τώρα τι εννοεί _κάμπους_ και αν είναι αργκό των ...κατασκευαστών σκαλών, θα σας γελάσω. Και δεν έχω και κολιέ με διαμαντάκια για να γίνω κομματάκι θελκτική, η κυρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Εγώ διάβαζα "κΑμπους" και λέω τι λέει...

Όσο για το "μπούστο μιας θελκτικής κυρίας", αυτό είναι out of this world (το μπούστο).


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ διάβαζα "κΑμπους" και λέω τι λέει...



Μα, *κάμπους* λέει ο ποιητής...


----------



## danae (Aug 20, 2008)

Αχ, Ambrose, _κάμπους _λέει και _τον _μπούστο, όχι _το _μπούστο! Ο μπούστος, του μπούστου, τον μπούστο!

Υπέροχο κείμενο!


----------

